# Relation between Process, thread KSE, KSE group



## amolsaurabh (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello all, 

I am a new learner of the FreeBSD system. I am going through the code step by step. I am getting confused because of whole structure which is made up of 4 things:

 Process 
 Thread
 Kernel Supported Entity (KSE)
 KSE group.

Can anybody explain to me what is the exact relation between them? I know what is process and what is thread and relation between them. I just wanted to know about KSE and KSE group.


Thanks in advance.

Best regards,
Saurabh Sabnis


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

KSE's are old method of threading in FreeBSD, now deprecated. Don't think about them any more...

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2008-March/084248.html


----------

